

Is it rude to be too early for an interview?  - cwan
http://blog.scsuscholars.com/2010/04/is-it-rude-to-be-too-early.html

======
bonsaitree
Yes.

It's actually rude to show up excessively early for ANY sort of social
engagement and, despite the business context and objectives involved, an in-
person interview IS a social engagement.

Despite the professional context, you are still considered a "guest" and the
employer is considered the "host". In most cultures, the host is expected to
provide some sort of accomodations for the guest--if only acknowledgment of
arrival and a simple waiting area considered a non-public space. By showing up
excessively early, you're placing an "excess of obligation" upon the "host".

If you find that, by happenstance, you'll arrive "excessively early" for your
interview. The default behavior is bide your time in some fashion that does
not involve any obligation on the part of your "host" until just shortly prior
to the appointed time.

Depending on the circumstances of your arrival, one can try calling ahead to
ask the other party "If they would prefer, it's unexpectedly become possible
to move up your meeting". I generally don't recommend this as it can greatly
over-complicate previously agreed upon schedules and, if not handled
delicately, can convey the impression that one or both parties don't place
enough value on each other's time, attention, and prior commitments.

------
anigbrowl
Of course not. Just say traffic was lighter than expected, and produce
something you brought to read - one's choice of reading material could be a
positive factor as long as it's not just a prop.

